# Überwachung einer Last mit LED-Anzeige bei Ausfall. WIE ?



## Nachbar (12 Januar 2005)

Unser Herr Betriebsleiter hatte jetzt eine tolle Idee.

Vorab:
An unseren Pressen für Heizformen sind Steckleisten mit kleinen HTS-Stecker (4 und 5-polig) wo einzelne Heizpatronen eingesteckt werden.

Jetzt möchte er das über jedem Stecker eine Lampe, LED kommt, die anfängt zu leuchten, wenn die Heizpatrone defekt ist.

Gedanklich ist es ne recht gute Idee, nur die Umsetzung soll nichts kosten und wie ich es mache ist egal (klar, ICH (Chef) befehle -> SIE müssen sich Gedanken machen wie)   :? 

Jetzt habe ich mir mal so einen Sicherungshalter von Weidmüller angesehen, kann man das evtl. mit nem Verbraucher auch so umsetzen ?
Die LED reagiert ja wenn die Sicherung durch ist, die 0V holt sie sich dabei über den Verbraucher.
Wie wäre es dann wenn statt der Sicherung ein Verbaucher drin ist ?

Könnte jetzt mit Lastüberwachungsgeräten was machen, aber nein ..... "Hauptsache billig !!"

Über Idee würde ich mich sehr freuen, weil es mir weiter helfen würde...


----------



## PeterEF (12 Januar 2005)

Ich denke mal, so wird das nix  . Die Sicherungshalter mit LED leuchten ja im Betrieb nicht, weil der Spannungsabfall über der Sicherung vernachlässigbar klein ist gegenüber dem Spannungsabfall am Verbraucher. In Deinem Fall fällt aber im Betrieb (fast) die volle Betriebsspannung am Verbraucher ab, die LED ist nur parallel geschaltet und leuchtet immer, solange Spannung anliegt, egal was die Heizpatrone macht. 

Peter


----------



## Nachbar (12 Januar 2005)

Prinzip hab ich so verstanden.
Fazit: Es läßt sich so einfach wie sich's der Herr Betriebsleiter denkt nicht umsetzen...

Evtl. andere Lösungen ?


----------



## Guido (12 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

was hältst du denn von der Möglichkeit, einen niederohmigen
Shunt-Widerstand in Reihe mit den Heizpatronen zu setzen.
Durch den Strom der dann durch den Shunt-Widerstand fliesst
hast du einen Spannungsabfall am Shunt.
Idealer Spannungsabfall zum Betrieb einer LED wären ca. 3V.

Wenn die Heizpatrone einen Strom von 1A zieht, müsste der Shunt 3 Ohm haben.
Zieht die Heizpatrone 10A muss der Shunt 0,3 Ohm haben.
Du könntest dann eine *Grüne* LED paralell zum Shunt anschliessen.
Ist die Patrone in Ordnung, fliesst Strom durch den Shunt und es ist
ein Spannungsabfall vorhanden, der die LED leuchten lässt.(Patrone -> O.K.)
Ist die Parone defekt, fliesst kein Strom mehr und die LED geht aus.

PS. Vorsicht mit den Shunt-Widerständen!
Diese können unter Umständen sehr heiss werden!

Gruss
Guido


----------



## Zottel (12 Januar 2005)

Oder ein paar Windungen Draht auf ein Röhrchen wickeln, in dem ein Reed-Kontakt steckt. Billig, zuverlässig, potentialfrei.


----------



## ralfm (12 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

wie sind die Heizungen denn abgesichert? 
So spontan fällt mir ein, einen Sicherungsautomaten mit Hilfsschalter zu nehmen und Deine LED über den Öffner zu schalten, mit den entsprechenden Vorwiderständen usw.

EDIT: Is ja auch quatsch! Die Heizpatronenn können ja auch Höchstöhmig werden  :? 
Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Januar 2005)

@Zottel,

gute Idee,



			
				Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ein paar Windungen Draht auf ein Röhrchen wickeln, in dem ein Reed-Kontakt steckt. Billig, zuverlässig, potentialfrei.



hatte ich früher im Trabbi als Bremslichtkontrolle. Aber geht denn das auch mit AC? Ist das den Dingern egal, oder gibt es spezielle Reed-Kontakte für Wechselstrom?


Gruss, Onkel


----------



## smoe (15 Januar 2005)

Richtig funktionieren wird da nur eine richtige Überwachung des Laststromes. Die Meldung dann noch mittels Schaltung unterdrücken wenn Heizung ausgeschaltet oder ausgesteckt.

Störmeldung würde dann kommen wenn Sicherung defekt und bei Kabelbruch im der Heizung.

Leider bist dann von "billig" weit weg.    Auch wennst dir die Überwachungseinheiten selber bastelst, musst die Arbeitszeit rechnen. Da sind fertige Relais sicher billiger. Rechne deinen Chef vor was das kosten würde und vergleiche die Kosten für Ausschuss, Stillstand, usw. 

smoe


----------



## Nachbar (18 Januar 2005)

So, Thema hat sich erledigt........... (hab aber wieder was -> siehe neuen Beitrag)

Habe es anständig verkauft und er hat es gefressen, daß es keine billige Lösung gibt / bzw. es nicht so einfach ist wie man sich es vorgstellt hat.

Waren dennoch recht gute Ideen dabei.

Danke


----------

